# rester sur le bas côté



## Benjy

je sais que je pose tout plein de questions bêtes cette semaine mais je me suis dit qu'il faudrait peut-être essayer d'élargir mon vocabulaire donc:

"le TGV ne s'arrêtera pas pour nous, soit on l'attrape au vol, soit on reste sur le bas côté."

tgv est à prendre au deuxieme, ici c'est synonyme du monde/marché du travail etc (oui oui et vous le savez tous déjà je le dis à tire de clarification/explication).

rester sur le bas côté ca veut dire quoi?

merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est *rester sur le bas-côté de la route*, c'est-à-dire la partie où il est interdit de rouler et sur laquelle on peut se garer ou marcher (avant le fossé).

Illustration : Ces voitures sont garées sur le bas-côté de la route. Idem ici. Ici, le bas-côté d'une voie de chemin de fer est la partie encore plate avant le fossé. 

Pris au sens figuratif, cela signifie : ne pas suivre la route comme tout le monde, ne pas avancer avec les autres => rester coincé, garé sur le côté, à part, en marge de la circulation.

Ne pas suivre le courant parce que l'on n'est pas capable de le suivre. C'est pris au sens négatif.


----------



## Jim69

Et bien l'image est justement celle de quelqu'un qui reste sur le quai de la gare, en regardant le train (du marché du travail) passer devant lui, sans que ce train ne s'arrête pour prendre cette personne à son bord. 
Il reste donc sur le bas côté - il se met à l'écart.


----------



## Benjy

merci à tous 
la question qui se pose maintenant:

suis-je capable de glisser ça dans mon exposé de cet aprèm hehe 
a+


----------



## Kelly B

Benjy said:
			
		

> tgv est à prendre au deuxieme, ici c'est synonyme du monde/marché du travail etc (oui oui et vous le savez tous déjà je le dis à tire de clarification/explication).


Je t'en remercie, car en effet nous ne sommes pas tous au courant.

Hors sujet, ouais, mais lorsque je continue en français ça sert à gonfler ce bon forum Français seulement, un effet désiré, non?


----------



## Benjy

humpf! on n'a nullement besoin d'avoir recours à tes hors-sujets aberrants!!!! (avec quatre points d'exclamation, t'as bien vu?). file!! de crainte d'allumer la colère ardente d'un juste grosso modo. ce forum comme une pièrre qui se détache de la montagne sans le secours d'aucune main roulera jusqu'à remplir la terre entière. nà!


----------



## geve

Dis donc, je crois bien que le juste grosso modo vient de nous faire une profession de foi (Et une figure de style) !

Mais loin de moi l'idée de vouloir gonfler les stats de ce forum  : je voulais juste préciser que l'on peut écrire *bas côté* comme *bas-côté*


			
				Benjy said:
			
		

> suis-je capable de glisser ça dans mon exposé de cet aprèm hehe


Alors ? Le suspense est intenable !!  ...


----------



## Benjy

eh ben non, j'ai pas pu  en fait je suis nul pour les exposés (incapable d'organiser mes idées/exprimer clairement la démarche de ma pensée). mais bon, trêve de hors-sujets merci pour ta petite précision.

(ps il faut que nous allions livrer bataille contre ces hispanophones dans le forum  espagnol seulement.. nous n'avons qu'une petite centaine de discussions à ratrapper, nous allons vaincre ou mourir en martyrs pour la francophonie )


----------



## geve

Saviez-vous que *bas-côté* pouvait également désigner les nefs latérales dans une église ?

(ça devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver un alibi pour poster dans ce fil) (après j'arrête, promis !)



Je ne savais pas que nous étions en pleine Guerre de Langues !! (après les guerres de religions...) Mais c'est pas juste aussi, les hispanophones sont plus nombreux que les francophones... mais bon, nous, on est plus malins niark niark


----------



## BERNIER

rester en rade


----------



## Benjy

BERNIER said:
			
		

> rester en rade



ehm? pour le bénéfice des non-initiés tu peux nous expliquer ce que cela veut dire?


----------



## geve

Je pense que Bernier proposait une alternative (plus familière) à "rester sur le bas côté" 
(c'est dur de reconnaître un post "intra-sujet" dans ce fil, hein ?) 

Dans le même genre, il y a aussi : _rester sur la touche / sur le carreau_


----------



## Agnès E.

_Rester sur la touche_ me semble nettement moins familier que _rester sur le carreau_, qui est lui-même, selon moi, moins familier que _rester en rade_. 

D'ailleurs, je me demande comme ça, tout soudain, si rester sur le carreau ne signifierait pas plutôt : _être neutralisé, ne pas pouvoir agir_ ? (parce que l'on est blessé, à terre)


----------



## geve

Tu pourrais faire un schéma avec une échelle du plus familier au moins familier, pour les plus blondes d'entre nous, s'il te plaît ?  

C'est bien possible, pour _"rester sur le carreau"..._ mais finalement, le sens n'est pas très loin, non ? (je ne dis pas que si on ne trouve pas de travail, on risque d'en mourir, mais pour peu que l'orateur soit enclin à l'exagération...  )


----------



## BERNIER

Benjy said:
			
		

> ehm? pour le bénéfice des non-initiés tu peux nous expliquer ce que cela veut dire?


 
*Rester en rade* : rester "dans la rade", rester en panne (au sens "marine" du terme).
L'expression est argotique... (tout dépend du contexte, évidemment).


----------



## BERNIER

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> _Rester sur la touche_ me semble nettement moins familier que _rester sur le carreau_, qui est lui-même, selon moi, moins familier que _rester en rade_.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je me demande comme ça, tout soudain, si rester sur le carreau ne signifierait pas plutôt : _être neutralisé, ne pas pouvoir agir_ ? (parce que l'on est blessé, à terre)


 
*Rester sur le carreau* : ici le carreau de la mine ; l'endroit ou l'embauche s'effectue (s'effectuait) en début d'équipe et selon les besoins (absents ou blessés à remplacer, par exemple).
Rester sur le "carreau" revient à dire "ne pas être pris", ne pas être embauché, donc rester de côté.
Il est vrai que la langue familière s'est emparée de l'expression pour décrire quelqu'un gisant à terre ... un peu comme l'expression "un magasin bien achalandé", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire (!)


----------



## Jim69

Ah le fameux "achalandé" où l'on oublie ce qu'est un chaland 

Aux vues de la remarque, j'imagine qu'il y a du avoir un fil à propos de cette phrase sur ce forum  ?


----------



## BERNIER

à *Jim69*

Jim , c'est quoi un "fil" ?


----------



## Benjy

un fil = un fil de discussion.. ou discussion tout simple. 
merci de tes explications 

ps jim69 et ouais..  on en a parlé de ce fameux mot qui n'est pas trés bien averé


----------

